# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  how to become a good MMA fighter?

## aussie_bodybuilda

so if u want to become a good MMA fighter , what sort of stuff should u focus on training ....?

----------


## BgMc31

ummmmm...everything! Pretty much all aspects of mma. I guess its common sense. You have to train standup, wrestling, BJJ, conditioning, etc.

----------


## Ashop

Find yourself a good..solid..reputable school and be trained properly.

----------


## aussie_bodybuilda

yeah but i mean like should u u still do weights etc? or just focus on the MMA aspects of things

----------


## MIKE_XXL

You should still do resistance training, i would perhaps focus on powerlifting / functional strength training and also muscle endurance type training as well, i would limit the resistance training to 3 days per week and spend the rest of time workingon atual fighting techniques.

----------


## terraj

You need to get your head around getting punched in the face hard, by getting punched in the face.

I trained with some skilled MoFos who have had the wheels fall off after one smack.

----------


## aussie_bodybuilda

> You should still do resistance training, i would perhaps focus on powerlifting / functional strength training and also muscle endurance type training as well, i would limit the resistance training to 3 days per week and spend the rest of time workingon atual fighting techniques.


very interesting mike, so 3 days MAX a week of resistance training u reckon, then probly 3 days of MMA / training ? and 1 day rest.? something like that would be a good routine u reckon? and for the 3 days of resistance wat u reckon would be a good way to do it, like which muscle groups which day, which exercises, how many exercises , sets , reps, rests between sets etc?

----------


## aussie_bodybuilda

> You need to get your head around getting punched in the face hard, by getting punched in the face.
> 
> I trained with some skilled MoFos who have had the wheels fall off after one smack.


ya dont mind getting the shit beat out of me i like fighting people better then me, makes u tuffer, wiser, better etc lol :P

----------


## MIKE_XXL

You should split the body into two parts and do powerlifting type training, functional movements, all compound exercieses, no cables no silly dumbel flies, just squats, deadlifts bench presses, over head presses, chin ups, clean & jerks, snatches etc, you should get the idea frmo that...as for 3rd day it would be muscle endurance; it is a circute style training iwht 70-80% of your max lifts moving very quickly from one excersise to the next no more then 5-10 seconds brake between sets, here you can do more regular type of excersises and do not have to focus on compound movements, the idea is to increase the muscle endurance and ability to clear lactic acid from the muscle and deliver oxygen to the muscle, you can think of it as cardio with weights, you can look up Tabata training from an idea how that is done and muscle endurance training.
Good luck...XXL

----------


## aussie_bodybuilda

> You should split the body into two parts and do powerlifting type training, functional movements, all compound exercieses, no cables no silly dumbel flies, just squats, deadlifts bench presses, over head presses, chin ups, clean & jerks, snatches etc, you should get the idea frmo that...as for 3rd day it would be muscle endurance; it is a circute style training iwht 70-80% of your max lifts moving very quickly from one excersise to the next no more then 5-10 seconds brake between sets, here you can do more regular type of excersises and do not have to focus on compound movements, the idea is to increase the muscle endurance and ability to clear lactic acid from the muscle and deliver oxygen to the muscle, you can think of it as cardio with weights, you can look up Tabata training from an idea how that is done and muscle endurance training.
> Good luck...XXL


nice , so here would be my routine:
MON : mma training. 
TUES: weight power training.
WED: mma training.
THURS: weight Power training.
FRI: mma training 
SAT:weight endurance training
SUN: rest

something like that look good? 

and how many sets would u be aiming for roughly in the endurance day... obviously to failure ? but prob in the 12-20 range im guessing? ( 5-10 sec breaks sounds like death lol, wouldnt 60-70% of 1RM be better to start with )

----------


## wmaousley

Go to a bar find about 3 big guys and bltch slap all three and try to fight your way out of the bar, do this multiple timeas a week and you should be ready in no time!!! lol

----------


## aussie_bodybuilda

> Go to a bar find about 3 big guys and bltch slap all three and try to fight your way out of the bar, do this multiple timeas a week and you should be ready in no time!!! lol


u talk from experience? lol

----------


## MIKE_XXL

Aussie BBer, that sounds good...

----------


## wmaousley

> u talk from experience? lol


No but it sounded like a good training idea when I read your post! lol

----------


## aussie_bodybuilda

> Aussie BBer, that sounds good...


yah looks good 2 me aswell. how would u split the muscles up when u train them tho? cus u only have 3 days of weights.

----------


## Kostas

> Find yourself a good..solid..reputable school and be trained properly.


What he said

You need to learn form someone who has exp on this subject,this must be your first step

Remember though that almost every fights ends up to the ground,keep that in mind

----------


## jtuner77

From someone that has messed with it a "lil" bit I would say first and foremost a good base of wrestling, Greco Roman Wrestling, Judo, Jujitsu and boxing and then you learn how to intertwine them all together.

----------


## dec11

> nice , so here would be my routine:
> MON : mma training. 
> TUES: weight power training.
> WED: mma training.
> THURS: weight Power training.
> FRI: mma training 
> SAT:weight endurance training
> SUN: rest
> 
> ...


your gona need cardio in there also

----------


## aussie_bodybuilda

> your gona need cardio in there also


mma training is cardio... lol

----------


## MIKE_XXL

I will not deny that cardio is important for MMA but muscle endurance is even more important, unbtill you have done Tabata training and/or a really well designed muscle endurance circuit you ihaven't done cardio, i have nearly killed people with tabata training who can run at 9-12mph and still talk...XXL

----------


## wmaousley

> mma training is cardio... lol


Did you do what I recommended? You have to show you have some raw natural talent before you can become a great fighter. Kimbo Slice went around beating the hell out of all his neighbors lmao, but didnt make it that far in MMA. He has power but not real talent.

----------


## aussie_bodybuilda

> Did you do what I recommended? You have to show you have some raw natural talent before you can become a great fighter. Kimbo Slice went around beating the hell out of all his neighbors lmao, but didnt make it that far in MMA. He has power but not real talent.


he probly has natural talent just didnt train as hard enuff compared to other people he fought or ( plus his old ).. all the videos on the streets are vs bums and people that have no idea about fighting most likely by the looks of it. its all about how hard/smart u train the more effort and hard work u put in the better u will go in life that goes with anything.

----------


## aussie_bodybuilda

> I will not deny that cardio is important for MMA but muscle endurance is even more important, unbtill you have done Tabata training and/or a really well designed muscle endurance circuit you ihaven't done cardio, i have nearly killed people with tabata training who can run at 9-12mph and still talk...XXL


ya very interesting i will look up the tabata training, looks hard and intense, but u didnt answer my last question.. how would u split the muscles up when u train them tho? cus u only have 3 days of weights.

----------


## MIKE_XXL

upper and body one day, lower body next day...soon enough you will get better service then my paid customer...LMOA!

----------


## aussie_bodybuilda

> upper and body one day, lower body next day...soon enough you will get better service then my paid customer...LMOA!


so upper body u would train chest back shoulders traps arms, and lower body just legs / lower back ? and in tabata training u would do , all over body workout im assuming?

paid customers are n000bs they pay u for a reason :P, we are hear to learn things cus we love this industry ! we deserve the free help ! lol

----------


## brad1986

Everything mike xxl said is great if advice!! Except the fact that you dont fight with your lower body one day and your upper body the next so you prob shouldnt train that way. You will benefit more from full body exersises and total body functional circut training. You can improve your fight cardio alot more circut training then you can with standard cardio. I have trained in mma for several years and live in an area where lots of big name stars come from here in cali so i can speak from exp that this will get you the preformace you need the fastest. Everything else Mikke xxl said i agree with 100%

----------


## Live2Fight

The biggest thing I have ever learned in any hand to hand combat sport is learning to keep cool and relax. Some people have it, some dont and never will. And then train your ass off.

----------


## Live2Fight

BTW... Whats your age and what experiance do you have if any. Just my own humble opinion but when you say MMA fighter, to me that means you compete. Your age and experiance will probably help any "GOOD" advice out there. If you told me that you were 30 yoa and no formal training, I'd tell ya to never compete.

----------


## TopGunn

One, strength is no where near important as your cardio, MMA is 80% cardio. Another get in a local Boxing or BJJ gym some have both combined. Train at that one place and do not miss any practices, you must stay consecutive or you will never succeed.

----------


## Floydian

my friend mma fighter he said powerlifting exercises are so good for mma fighters

----------


## 68charger

I would like to hear more about tabata training. Could you post up a routine? I would like to try it out. I googled it and found several variations. 
I'm willing to try anything that will help my stamina.

----------


## yannick35

I have been doing this full body workout type training 3 times per week and its very good 

Squat/Hack squat
Bench press/Incline, Decline press
Military press/ Lateral raise
Lat Pull down/ Pullups
Upright row
Triceps pushdown/Behind the head extensions
Leg extension/Leg press
Biceps curl/Concentration curls
Leg curl/One-legged extensions

3 sets of 6-8-10 reps

----------


## The Rock!

> BTW... Whats your age and what experiance do you have if any. Just my own humble opinion but when you say MMA fighter, to me that means you compete. Your age and experiance will probably help any "GOOD" advice out there. If you told me that you were 30 yoa and no formal training, I'd tell ya to never compete.


Whoa there fella... How long have you been coaching?

I'm 35, studied martial arts all of my life but never BJJ. But then I hit my first jiu-jitsu mat 3 years ago. I've competed in local tournaments (Masters & Adult, gi and no gi), traveled to Brazil and trained with Gracies and now hook up with Jeff Currans team here in Illinois. I've fought many MMA matches against the "fresh & fast" 19 year olds. 

My record? 14-2-0. At 35 years old.

Age doesn't matter, its the size of heart in the fighter. Will I ever make it to the UFC? I doubt it. But when I compete or train I give it 100%. It doesn't matter if I fight for 3000 people or 300. 

To the OP, get your ground game together. That cardio is ridiculous. Then work your powerlifting and drill things specific to MMA. A good coach can give you the perfect program.

----------


## 68charger

> I have been doing this full body workout type training 3 times per week and its very good 
> 
> Squat/Hack squat
> Bench press/Incline, Decline press
> Military press/ Lateral raise
> Lat Pull down/ Pullups
> Upright row
> Triceps pushdown/Behind the head extensions
> Leg extension/Leg press
> ...


Do you up the weight each set or just higher rep? Would it work to go 10-8-6 instead and up the weight each set?

----------


## bruary17

OP, are you 11?

----------


## wmaousley

^ He is an Aussie!!!!

----------


## choker28

seek out and train with best in each discipline's,there are so many so called MMA coaches out there.They have the gear but no idea

----------


## jayvio

if u have the time, u gonna need to train mma 5 days a week so ur gonna have 3 2adays in there as well.. also in the begining i would break your mma training into seperate things, like, do grappling one day muay thai another and wrestling an other then maybe put it all together for a few days a week too..


> nice , so here would be my routine:
> MON : mma training. 
> TUES: weight power training.
> WED: mma training.
> THURS: weight Power training.
> FRI: mma training 
> SAT:weight endurance training
> SUN: rest
> 
> ...

----------


## jayvio

Mike XXL. i would love to talk to u about my mma training and career also what i should be taking to enhance it...i live in las vegas. PM me on here if u get a chance please

thanks, Jay

----------


## Parabolic

Seek out and train with good guys, and train alot.

----------


## Ronaldo10

Hi,,,
I think that you need to Join a fitness training center in your area.Train yourself with good guys.The most of all try to find out the best trainer in your area.All things set aside but a lot depend on the effort that you put in to achieve this goal...

----------


## workhardgethuge

> Whoa there fella... How long have you been coaching?
> 
> I'm 35, studied martial arts all of my life but never BJJ. But then I hit my first jiu-jitsu mat 3 years ago. I've competed in local tournaments (Masters & Adult, gi and no gi), traveled to Brazil and trained with Gracies and now hook up with Jeff Currans team here in Illinois. I've fought many MMA matches against the "fresh & fast" 19 year olds. 
> 
> My record? 14-2-0. At 35 years old.
> 
> Age doesn't matter, its the size of heart in the fighter. Will I ever make it to the UFC? I doubt it. But when I compete or train I give it 100%. It doesn't matter if I fight for 3000 people or 300. 
> 
> To the OP, get your ground game together. That cardio is ridiculous. Then work your powerlifting and drill things specific to MMA. A good coach can give you the perfect program.


How do you like training with Bigfrog??? I train with with Miguel Torres, and sometimes make my way up to MTC and train with Clay and Jason. I also make my way to Uflacker Academy. Been wanting to currans to train.

----------


## pointblank

get rush fit bro and get fit and fight like GSP

zzzzzzzzzzzZZZZZzzzzzz

----------


## pointblank

> Çíàþ… ñêðèâèëñÿ ïðîôåññîð. Çäåñü, â ÑÏÄ, õîçÿèí òîëüêî îäèí. È åãî èìÿ Äàðâ èñ Òîðìåí.
> Ìîëîäûì? ñ íåäîóìåíèåì ïåðåñïðîñèëà Ëàâè. Òðèñòà ëåò?
> Íå íàì ñïîðèòü ñ îáùåïðèíÿòûì, ðàçâåë ðóêàìè áèçíåñìåí. ß ðàä ïðèâåòñòâîâàòü âàñ â ñâîåì äîìå, ãîñïîäèí Êåðæàê ×åðíûé, è âàñ, ãîñïîæà Ëà Îíåã.
> Ê ñîæàëåíèþ, íåñêîëüêî ãëàâíûõ ëàãåðåé îõðàíÿëè ñïåöíàçîâöû ôëàã-àäìèðàëà Ãåðåíà, íå ïîâåðèâøèå ïðèêàçó ïðåçèäåíòà Òðèððîóíà î ñäà÷å. Îíè äðàëèñü îò÷àÿííî è äî êîíöà. Âïðî÷åì, ñïðàâèòüñÿ ñ ààðí ó íèõ íàäåæäû âñå ðàâíî íå áûëî, ýòî îíè ïîíèìàëè ñ ñàìîãî íà÷àëà, ãèïåðïåðåõîäû îòêðûâàëèñü â ëþáîé òî÷êå, è îêîïàâøèõñÿ ñïåöíàçîâöåâ àòàêîâàëè ñî ñïèíû. Ñ íå ïîæåëàâøèìè ñäàòüñÿ ëåãèîíåðû íå öåðåìîíèëèñü è óíè÷òîæàëè èõ ñîòíÿìè. Ñâîèõ óáèòûõ è ðàíåíûõ îíè óíîñèëè åùå â êàêèå-òî ïîðòàëû, ñðàçó æå âîçâðàùàÿñü è îáðóøèâàÿñü íà âðàãà ñ óäâîåííîé ÿðîñòüþ.
> Ëàâè ïîéìàëà îöåíèâàþùèé âçãëÿä ÷åðíîêîæåé, è ÷òî-òî íàñòîðîæèëî åå. Êàêîé-òî ýòîò âçãëÿä áûë íå òàêîé. Ñïåðâà îíà äàæå íå ïîíÿëà, â ÷åì äåëî, è òîëüêî ÷åðåç íåêîòîðîå âðåìÿ ñîîáðàçèëà, ÷òî ïîõîæå ñìîòðèò ìóæ÷èíà íà ïîíðàâèâøóþñÿ åìó æåíùèíó. Èìåííî òàê è ãëÿäåëà íà íåå Ëèðè, à âîâñå íå òàê, êàê äîëæíà ñìîòðåòü æåíùèíà íà äðóãóþ æåíùèíó. Îé, îíà ÷òî, èç ýòèõ? Ìàìà, íàäî ïîáûñòðåå ñìàòûâàòüñÿ! Åùå äî Âòîðæåíèÿ, êîãäà Ëàâè ó÷èëàñü â øêîëå, â èõ êëàññå áûëè äâå ëþáèòåëüíèöû ñâîåãî ïîëà, è îíà íèêîãäà íå ïîíèìàëà, êàê ýòî ìîæåò áûòü. Êàêèì îáðàçîì æåíùèíó ìîæåò èíòåðåñîâàòü íå ìóæ÷èíà, à äðóãàÿ æåíùèíà.
> 
> ïîõóäåíèå æåëóäîê áàëîí ìîñêâà
> , áûñòðîå ïîõóäåíèå îò çâåçä
> ,êòî î÷èùàë îðãàíèçì ïåðåä ïîõóäåíèåì
> ...


this

----------


## scaredycat

You will need all of these not just one, but they are ranked in importance:

Cardio
Wrestling
Striking
Submissions
MMA - linking the above together.

----------


## stang

bjj wrestling boxing is top 3 in that order u need to start three

----------


## paleocaveman

Find hungry fighters with no egos and a knowledgable coach.

----------

